

The Nook Color has been rooted - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/the-nook-color-has-been-rooted-2010121/

======
Zak
_allowing your device to be hacked just builds interest and therefore sales of
the hardware_

I suspect that $250 price tag is the result of selling the hardware at a loss.
If people buy them and don't use the locked-in book purchasing features
enough, B&N loses money. They have an incentive to actively prevent rooting.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Nah, $250 is believable. Compared to the iPad, the specs are lower, which
means cheaper chips, and the screen is about half the size, and not IPS.

~~~
nivals
Actually the screen is IPS. 1024x600 resolution.

------
dbrannan
Does anyone know if you'll be able to run Adobe Flash 10.1 without rooting the
machine?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
This[0] says that it is not currently possible.

0: [http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/Barnes-and-
Nobl...](http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/Barnes-and-Nobles-Color-
Nook-Is-Apple-iPad-Competitor-Analyst-411076/)

~~~
dbrannan
"Although Nook Color won’t support Flash at launch"

I see, thanks.

